# Ordine:"Sarri - Milan, il cerchio da chiudere".



## admin (27 Aprile 2019)

Come riportato da Franco Ordine sul Corriere dello Sport in edicola oggi, 27 aprile, nel 2015 ad Arcore arrivarono i profili di Mihajlovic e di Sarri. Alla fine Berlusconi scelse il primo. Sinisa portò il Milan in finale di Coppa Italia, ma alla fine venne esonerato prima di giocarla. Sarri andò a Napoli, dove fece benissimo. A distanza di quattro anni, il cerchio Sarri - Milan è rimasto aperto, ed è da chiudere. A Milanello arriverebbe un maestro di calcio in grado di lavorare con i giovani milanisti. E finirebbe col sentirsi in sintonia con Maldini e Leonardo.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (27 Aprile 2019)

A me Sarri andrebbe benissimo.


----------



## Igor91 (27 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Franco Ordine sul Corriere dello Sport in edicola oggi, 27 aprile, nel 2015 ad Arcore arrivarono i profili di Mihajlovic e di Sarri. Alla fine Berlusconi scelse il primo. Sinisa portò il Milan in finale di Coppa Italia, ma alla fine venne esonerato prima di giocarla. Sarri andò a Napoli, dove fece benissimo. A distanza di quattro anni, il cerchio Sarri - Milan è rimasto aperto, ed è da chiudere. A Milanello arriverebbe un maestro di calcio in grado di lavorare con i giovani milanisti. E finirebbe col sentirsi in sintonia con Maldini e Leonardo.



Il mio preferito in assouto... 
Più brutto di un muflone, più sgarbato di un ippopotamo e più maleducato di un casamonica: ma ha anche dei difetti ...


----------



## Lineker10 (27 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Franco Ordine sul Corriere dello Sport in edicola oggi, 27 aprile, nel 2015 ad Arcore arrivarono i profili di Mihajlovic e di Sarri. Alla fine Berlusconi scelse il primo. Sinisa portò il Milan in finale di Coppa Italia, ma alla fine venne esonerato prima di giocarla. Sarri andò a Napoli, dove fece benissimo. A distanza di quattro anni, il cerchio Sarri - Milan è rimasto aperto, ed è da chiudere. A Milanello arriverebbe un maestro di calcio in grado di lavorare con i giovani milanisti. E finirebbe col sentirsi in sintonia con Maldini e Leonardo.



È andata di lusso a Sarri. Fosse venuto da noi con Bertolacci Kucka Montolivo Honda... avrebbe fatto una brutta fine.

Ora è una situazione diversa anche se non chiarissima.

Se dietro c'è un programma serio della società potrebbe essere una grande allenatore per noi.
Sul piano tattico è un grande.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (27 Aprile 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> È andata di lusso a Sarri. Fosse venuto da noi con Bertolacci Kucka Montolivo Honda... avrebbe fatto una brutta fine.
> 
> Ora è una situazione diversa anche se non chiarissima.
> 
> ...




Però nel 2015 doveva ancora consacrarsi, cosa che poi ha fatto al Napoli, per cui ora è quasi impossibile che verrebbe senza avere garanzie tecniche sul progetto. Certo che se fosse venuto all’epoca di Mortovivo e Pentolaccia, povero lui.


----------



## milan1899 (27 Aprile 2019)

Sarri è super, l unica cosa da non fare per uno come lui era andare all estero, non mi pare il tipo da lingue e culture straniere...


----------



## diavoloINme (27 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Franco Ordine sul Corriere dello Sport in edicola oggi, 27 aprile, nel 2015 ad Arcore arrivarono i profili di Mihajlovic e di Sarri. Alla fine Berlusconi scelse il primo. Sinisa portò il Milan in finale di Coppa Italia, ma alla fine venne esonerato prima di giocarla. Sarri andò a Napoli, dove fece benissimo. A distanza di quattro anni, il cerchio Sarri - Milan è rimasto aperto, ed è da chiudere. A Milanello arriverebbe un maestro di calcio in grado di lavorare con i giovani milanisti. E finirebbe col sentirsi in sintonia con Maldini e Leonardo.



Quindi non puntiamo più sul nuovo sarri ma adiamo a prendere il vecchio sarri???
Sbaglio o il carro si sta svuotando?


----------



## er piscio de gatto (27 Aprile 2019)

Bisogna dire anche che Sarri è detestato a Londra, dopo un primo periodo dove lo hanno imparato a conoscere tatticamente, ha preso pallate un po' da tutti anche per la sua ostinzazione a giocare con Jorginho (che non vorrei mai che potesse arrivare)


----------



## Pitermilanista (27 Aprile 2019)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Bisogna dire anche che Sarri è detestato a Londra, dopo un primo periodo dove lo hanno imparato a conoscere tatticamente, ha preso pallate un po' da tutti anche per la sua ostinzazione a giocare con Jorginho (che non vorrei mai che potesse arrivare)



Preso a pallate? Se la gioca con Spurs, United e Arsenal che hanno organici simili o superiori per valore e profondità, ha perso una finale di coppa contro Guardiola ai rigori dolo aver meritato di vincere, è in semifinale di Europa League. È vero che i fans ne chiedono la testa, ma quella è una controreazione all'eccessivo entusiasmo iniziale, quando glorificavano il Sarriball. Pensavano di dominare la Premier con una rosa da sesto posto, il problema è loro.


----------



## Pitermilanista (27 Aprile 2019)

Pitermilanista ha scritto:


> Preso a pallate? Se la gioca con Spurs, United e Arsenal che hanno organici simili o superiori per valore e profondità, ha perso una finale di coppa contro Guardiola ai rigori dolo aver meritato di vincere, è in semifinale di Europa League. È vero che i fans ne chiedono la testa, ma quella è una controreazione all'eccessivo entusiasmo iniziale, quando glorificavano il Sarriball. Pensavano di dominare la Premier con una rosa da sesto posto, il problema è loro.



Aggiungo che i suoi rivali sono Guardiola, Klopp, Pochettino, Mourinho (che ha fatto una fine peggiore della sua), Emery. E senza sfigurare affatto. Non Allegri, Di Francesco o Spalletti, la gente che ritroverebbe qui e ai quali dava lezioni di calcio dalla mattina alla sera.


----------



## willcoyote85 (27 Aprile 2019)

bravo bravo, ha fatto carte false par avere higuain, va matto per insigne jorginho e callejon... io mi son rotto degli allenatori coi feticci


----------



## ispanicojon7 (27 Aprile 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> bravo bravo, ha fatto carte false par avere higuain, va matto per insigne jorginho e callejon... *io mi son rotto degli allenatori coi feticci*



Condivido in toto.., ti sei dimenticato del messi campano .


----------



## Oronzo Cana (27 Aprile 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> bravo bravo, ha fatto carte false par avere higuain, va matto per insigne jorginho e callejon... io mi son rotto degli allenatori coi feticci



ma la storia dei feticci vale fino ad un certo punto, dai a qualsiasi allenatore un giocatore con le caratteristiche che cerca e il tempo a disposizione per indottrinarlo e vedi che i feticci spariscono. Logico che se chiedi a qualsiasi allenatore di andare a regime sin dal primo allenamento, di esprime la propria filosofia sin dalla prima partita ufficiale, quello ti chiederà i feticci perchè sanno gia cosa vuole il tecnico.

Suso per esempio fa gli stessi movimenti di insigne, quindi per sarri andrebbe bene pero serve del tempo per ficcare nella testa di suso che quando il terzino si sovrappone qualche volta quella dannata palla può pure passarla


----------



## willcoyote85 (27 Aprile 2019)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> ma la storia dei feticci vale fino ad un certo punto, dai a qualsiasi allenatore un giocatore con le caratteristiche che cerca e il tempo a disposizione per indottrinarlo e vedi che i feticci spariscono. Logico che se chiedi a qualsiasi allenatore di andare a regime sin dal primo allenamento, di esprime la propria filosofia sin dalla prima partita ufficiale, quello ti chiederà i feticci perchè sanno gia cosa vuole il tecnico.
> 
> Suso per esempio fa gli stessi movimenti di insigne, quindi per sarri andrebbe bene pero serve del tempo per ficcare nella testa di suso che quando il terzino si sovrappone qualche volta quella dannata palla può pure passarla



sarri è uno molto chiuso nelle proprie idee. moduli, giocatori... potrebbe fare benissimo o malissimo se si infila male. non va bene...


----------



## Oronzo Cana (27 Aprile 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> sarri è uno molto chiuso nelle proprie idee. moduli, giocatori... potrebbe fare benissimo o malissimo se si infila male. non va bene...



secondo te se a sarri gli dai il nuovo pirlo quello non lo fa giocare perche vuole il feticcio valdifiori o jorginho? Inoltre la storia fa giocare sempre i soliti vale fino ad un certo punto, è evidente che se il sostituto di jorginho è diawara che tutto è tranne che regista farà giocare sempre l'italo-brasiliano.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (27 Aprile 2019)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> ma la storia dei feticci vale fino ad un certo punto, dai a qualsiasi allenatore un giocatore con le caratteristiche che cerca e il tempo a disposizione per indottrinarlo e vedi che i feticci spariscono. Logico che se chiedi a qualsiasi allenatore di andare a regime sin dal primo allenamento, di esprime la propria filosofia sin dalla prima partita ufficiale, quello ti chiederà i feticci perchè sanno gia cosa vuole il tecnico.
> 
> Suso per esempio fa gli stessi movimenti di insigne, quindi per sarri andrebbe bene pero serve del tempo per ficcare nella testa di suso che quando il terzino si sovrappone qualche volta quella dannata palla può pure passarla



Insigne non sarà un fenomeno ma vale quattro volte la susina. Solo su Pes dopo avergli ritoccato le stats nella sezione modifica abilità la susina può essere forte come Insigne.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (27 Aprile 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Insigne non sarà un fenomeno ma vale quattro volte la susina. Solo su Pes dopo avergli ritoccato le stats nella sezione modifica abilità la susina può essere forte come Insigne.



e cosa c'entra questo con quello che ho detto? non ho mai scritto che suso è piu forte di insigne, ho detto che se vuoi il gioco di sarri pronto dal primo giorno è logico che ti chiedera i feticci, se chiedi a sarri di implementare il suo gioco partendo da suso impieghera del tempo per insegnare gli automatismi allo spagnolo ma la base c'è, se poi chiedi a sarri di insegnare i movimenti di insigne a borini è praticamente impossibile, borini al massimo può essere usato come surrogato di callejon.


----------



## Garrincha (27 Aprile 2019)

Pitermilanista ha scritto:


> Preso a pallate? Se la gioca con Spurs, United e Arsenal che hanno organici simili o superiori per valore e profondità, ha perso una finale di coppa contro Guardiola ai rigori dolo aver meritato di vincere, è in semifinale di Europa League. È vero che i fans ne chiedono la testa, ma quella è una controreazione all'eccessivo entusiasmo iniziale, quando glorificavano il Sarriball. Pensavano di dominare la Premier con una rosa da sesto posto, il problema è loro.



Il Chelsea di Sarri è anche brutto da vedere e crea poco,sterile con passaggi orizzontali, tutto questa meraviglia non la riscontro


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (27 Aprile 2019)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> e cosa c'entra questo con quello che ho detto? non ho mai scritto che suso è piu forte di insigne, ho detto che se vuoi il gioco di sarri pronto dal primo giorno è logico che ti chiedera i feticci, se chiedi a sarri di implementare il suo gioco partendo da suso impieghera del tempo per insegnare gli automatismi allo spagnolo ma la base c'è, se poi chiedi a sarri di insegnare i movimenti di insigne a borini è praticamente impossibile, borini al massimo può essere usato come surrogato di callejon.



Si ma quello che volevo dire è che anche insegnandogli gli automatismi non sarà mai al livello di Insigne e quindi anche Sarri sarebbe “depotenziato”.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (27 Aprile 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Si ma quello che volevo dire è che anche insegnandogli gli automatismi non sarà mai al livello di Insigne e quindi anche Sarri sarebbe “depotenziato”.



si certo, ma insegnano che roma non è stata costruita in un giorno, visto che le risorse sono limitate, si può iniziare spendendo per il regista e la seconda punta forte da mettere sulla sinistra, poi l'anno dopo sostituisci suso con uno con quelle caratteritiche ma piu forte. Poi se hanno 500 mil da spendere sul mercato ben venga di certo non mi lamento.


----------



## ispanicojon7 (27 Aprile 2019)

Garrincha ha scritto:


> Il Chelsea di Sarri è anche brutto da vedere e crea poco,sterile con passaggi orizzontali, tutto questa meraviglia non la riscontro



Non oso immagina cosa possa succedere con la rosa del milan (inferiore al chelsea), puoi' mettere anche guardiola in panchina ma senza una vera rivoluzione della rosa non si va avanti .



Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> si certo, ma insegnano che roma non è stata costruita in un giorno, visto che le risorse sono limitate, si può iniziare spendendo per il regista e la seconda punta forte da mettere sulla sinistra, *poi l'anno dopo sostituisci suso* con uno con quelle caratteritiche ma piu forte. Poi se hanno 500 mil da spendere sul mercato ben venga di certo non mi lamento.



Stai dicendo che tu riusciresti a vedere ancora suso in squadra il prossimo anno ?


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (27 Aprile 2019)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> si certo, ma insegnano che roma non è stata costruita in un giorno, visto che le risorse sono limitate, si può iniziare spendendo per il regista e la seconda punta forte da mettere sulla sinistra, poi l'anno dopo sostituisci suso con uno con quelle caratteritiche ma piu forte. Poi se hanno 500 mil da spendere sul mercato ben venga di certo non mi lamento.



Mi viene da ridere sentire parlare di risorse quando c’è Elliott, mister “tengo i presidenti di Stati nazionali per le palle come cagnolini”, di mezzo, l’unica cosa da valutare qui è la sua volontà. Se vuole è uno che ci può portare al livello del Barca in 3 anni. Se vuole, è tutto lì il discorso. I mezzi li ha.


----------



## Garrincha (27 Aprile 2019)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> secondo te se a sarri gli dai il nuovo pirlo quello non lo fa giocare perche vuole il feticcio valdifiori o jorginho? Inoltre la storia fa giocare sempre i soliti vale fino ad un certo punto, è evidente che se il sostituto di jorginho è diawara che tutto è tranne che regista farà giocare sempre l'italo-brasiliano.



Fa giocare sempre gli stessi anche al Chelsea con una rosa di cento giocatori... I tifosi e stampa lo contestano perché fa giocare Hudson Odoi solo in Europa league perché non gli interessa come competizione

A Sarri se davi il Pirlo appena arrivato dall'Inter probabilmente lo avrebbe fatto giocare cinque minuti in tutto il campionato preferendo Albertini, state sottovalutando grandemente le sue paturnie


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (27 Aprile 2019)

ispanicojon7 ha scritto:


> Non oso immagina cosa possa succedere con la rosa del milan (inferiore al chelsea), puoi' mettere anche guardiola in panchina ma senza una vera rivoluzione della rosa non si va avanti .




Assolutamente ma infatti se viene Sarri è perché ha ricevuto garanzie in tal senso altrimenti sarebbe autolesionista.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (27 Aprile 2019)

Garrincha ha scritto:


> Fa giocare sempre gli stessi anche al Chelsea con una rosa di cento giocatori... I tifosi e stampa lo contestano perché fa giocare Hudson Odoi solo in Europa league perché non gli interessa come competizione
> 
> A Sarri se davi il Pirlo appena arrivato dall'Inter probabilmente lo avrebbe fatto giocare cinque minuti in tutto il campionato preferendo Albertini, state sottovalutando grandemente le sue paturnie



100 giocatori ma quanti hanno le caratteritiche richieste da sarri? perche se sono tutti dei baka è evidente che preferirà sempre jorginho e questo si estende ad ogni ruolo. Come quando si criticava carletto perche faceva giocare sempre i soliti, meh grazie, se i sostituti di seedorf e pirlo sono dorasoo e vogel


----------



## Oronzo Cana (27 Aprile 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Mi viene da ridere sentire parlare di risorse quando c’è Elliott, mister “tengo i presidenti di Stati nazionali per le palle come cagnolini”, di mezzo, l’unica cosa da valutare qui è la sua volontà. Se vuole è uno che ci può portare al livello del Barca in 3 anni. Se vuole, è tutto lì il discorso. I mezzi li ha.



ti fara ridere perche i soldi non sono tuoi, se quelli vogliono guadagnarci le risorse devono utilizzarle in maniera ponderata, poi ci sarebbe la storia del fpf, ma non la tocchiamo altrimenti poi si passa ad elliot terrore delle nazioni...


----------



## Oronzo Cana (27 Aprile 2019)

ispanicojon7 ha scritto:


> Non oso immagina cosa possa succedere con la rosa del milan (inferiore al chelsea), puoi' mettere anche guardiola in panchina ma senza una vera rivoluzione della rosa non si va avanti .
> 
> 
> 
> Stai dicendo che tu riusciresti a vedere ancora suso in squadra il prossimo anno ?



credo di essere stato chiaro, ma ripetiamo: se dovesse arrivare sarri, servono sicuramente una seconda punta/esterno e il regista come minimo ma proprio per iniziare soltanto lontanamente ad abbozzare una squadra giusta per sarri, poi se abbiamo mille mila fantastilioni possiamo cambiare tutta la squadra e sostituirla con 11 top, siccome questo scenario mi sembra alquanto improbabile, sicuramente suso sarebbe uno adatto al gioco del mister.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (27 Aprile 2019)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> ti fara ridere perche i soldi non sono tuoi, se quelli vogliono guadagnarci le risorse devono utilizzarle in maniera ponderata, poi ci sarebbe la storia del fpf, ma non la tocchiamo altrimenti poi si passa ad elliot terrore delle nazioni...



Elliott vuole portare il Milan al valore di un miliardo, siccome trattasi di un ebreo con quoziente intellettivo decisamente superiore alla media dubito non sappia che, per arrivare a ciò, occorre investire pesantemente.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (27 Aprile 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Elliott vuole portare il Milan al valore di un miliardo, siccome trattasi di un ebreo con quoziente intellettivo decisamente superiore alla media dubito non sappia che, per arrivare a ciò, occorre investire pesantemente.



le risorse sono per loro natura limitate, per arrivare a competere con le top squadre d'europa sin da subito servono cifre da finanziaria di una nazione, ritieni che elliot possa o voglia spendere 1 miliardo? Investira sicuramente visto che lo sta gia facendo ma la crescita non può che essere graduale, altrimenti il guadagno dove sta? spende 1 miliardo e passa sul mercato e poi rivende il milan ad 1 milardo?


----------



## ispanicojon7 (27 Aprile 2019)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> credo di essere stato chiaro, ma ripetiamo: se dovesse arrivare sarri, servono sicuramente una seconda punta/esterno e il regista come minimo ma proprio per iniziare soltanto lontanamente ad abbozzare una squadra giusta per sarri, poi se abbiamo mille mila fantastilioni possiamo cambiare tutta la squadra e sostituirla con 11 top, siccome questo scenario mi sembra alquanto improbabile, sicuramente *suso sarebbe uno adatto al gioco del mister*.



Io ho i miei dubbi al riguardo... giocatore lento e prevedibile , senza alcuna inventiva 
Se rimane , fra 365 giorni parleremo ancora di suso come giocatore involuto come ogni santo anno .


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (27 Aprile 2019)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> le risorse sono per loro natura limitate, per arrivare a competere con le top squadre d'europa sin da subito servono cifre da finanziaria di una nazione, ritieni che elliot possa o voglia spendere 1 miliardo? Investira sicuramente visto che lo sta gia facendo ma la crescita non può che essere graduale, altrimenti il guadagno dove sta? spende 1 miliardo e passa sul mercato e poi rivende il milan ad 1 milardo?



Non serve investire un miliardo per rendere competitivo il Milan. Meno della metà di quei soldi investiti oculatamente e fai una squadra al livello della Juve attuale. Il resto poi arriva dai soldi della Champions e degli sponsor, e in tre anni, quattro massimo, potremmo lambire il livello del Barca.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (27 Aprile 2019)

ispanicojon7 ha scritto:


> Io ho i miei dubbi al riguardo... giocatore lento e prevedibile , senza alcuna inventiva
> Se rimane , fra 365 giorni parleremo ancora di suso come giocatore involuto come ogni santo anno .



Eppure sarri era di altro avviso visto che in passato ha espresso apprezzamenti sia su suso sia su kessie (fai una ricerca su google e ti usciranno articoli )


----------



## Oronzo Cana (27 Aprile 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Non serve investire un miliardo per rendere competitivo il Milan. Meno della metà di quei soldi investiti oculatamente e fai una squadra al livello della Juve attuale. Il resto poi arriva dai soldi della Champions e degli sponsor, e in tre anni, quattro massimo, potremmo lambire il livello del Barca.



quindi ritorniamo al punto che tutta la squadra non si puo cambiare e tra quelli a disposizione suso sicuramente è tra i piu adatti a inserirsi nel gioco di sarri, poi ripeto suso lo venderei pure oggi stesso ma purtroppo la realtà impone dei limiti.


----------



## Garrincha (27 Aprile 2019)

ispanicojon7 ha scritto:


> Io ho i miei dubbi al riguardo... giocatore lento e prevedibile , senza alcuna inventiva
> Se rimane , fra 365 giorni parleremo ancora di suso come giocatore involuto come ogni santo anno .



Dai Suso a Klopp poi vediamo quanto è lento e prevedibile, con Gattuso Messi sembrerebbe Rivera oggi


----------



## ispanicojon7 (27 Aprile 2019)

Garrincha ha scritto:


> Dai Suso a Klopp poi vediamo quanto è lento e prevedibile, con Gattuso Messi sembrerebbe Rivera oggi



Vabbe vorra dire che vedo un suso di un mondo parallelo , sicuramente klopp avrebbe qualche pozione magica 
Io sono uno dei primi nel criticare gattuso anche quando si vinceva ,ma dargli la colpa dell'incapacita' di alcuni giocatori non e' obbiettivo .



Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> Eppure sarri era di altro avviso visto che in passato ha espresso apprezzamenti sia su suso sia su kessie (fai una ricerca su google e ti usciranno articoli )



Troppo vino 
Se ci saranno ancora i vari kessie,suso,chala anche con sarri sara' un suicidio annunciato.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (27 Aprile 2019)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> quindi ritorniamo al punto che tutta la squadra non si puo cambiare e tra quelli a disposizione suso sicuramente è tra i piu adatti a inserirsi nel gioco di sarri, poi ripeto suso lo venderei pure oggi stesso ma purtroppo la realtà impone dei limiti.



Non c’è bisogno di cambiare tutta la squadra, 4 giocatori forti davvero nei ruoli dove ora abbiamo bisogno di più (non sto dicendo di prendere gente al livello di Modric al momento, eh) + un allenatore di alto livello e hai una squadra che può battagliare con la Juve.

A occhio, 300 milioni di investimenti circa. 

Suso non c’entra nulla con una squadra che vuole tornare competitiva, non ha il livello e gioca decentemente un mese all’anno.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (27 Aprile 2019)

ispanicojon7 ha scritto:


> Vabbe vorra dire che vedo un suso di un mondo parallelo , sicuramente klopp avrebbe qualche pozione magica
> Io sono uno dei primi nel criticare gattuso anche quando si vinceva ,ma dargli la colpa dell'incapacita' di alcuni giocatori non e' obbiettivo .
> 
> 
> ...




Concordo su tutto e aggiungo che la susina ha SEMPRE fatto così, ovunque sia stata, un mese, due, decenti (ma comunque non certo da crack), e poi hai un ectoplasma in campo.


----------



## Sotiris (27 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Franco Ordine sul Corriere dello Sport in edicola oggi, 27 aprile, nel 2015 ad Arcore arrivarono i profili di Mihajlovic e di Sarri. Alla fine Berlusconi scelse il primo. Sinisa portò il Milan in finale di Coppa Italia, ma alla fine venne esonerato prima di giocarla. Sarri andò a Napoli, dove fece benissimo. A distanza di quattro anni, il cerchio Sarri - Milan è rimasto aperto, ed è da chiudere. A Milanello arriverebbe un maestro di calcio in grado di lavorare con i giovani milanisti. E finirebbe col sentirsi in sintonia con Maldini e Leonardo.



A me Sarri farebbe .... usiamo un'espressione educata.. farebbe da clistere. Sarri è un Gattuso con stampa perfino migliore, la condanna alla mediocrità osannata col vessillo del bel giuoco, uno Zeman 3.0 a cui non interessa nè vincere nè migliorare, solo piangersi addosso coi suoi fedelissimi.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (27 Aprile 2019)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> A me Sarri farebbe .... usiamo un'espressione educata.. farebbe da clistere. Sarri è un Gattuso con stampa perfino migliore, la condanna alla mediocrità osannata col vessillo del bel giuoco, uno Zeman 3.0 a cui non interessa nè vincere nè migliorare, solo piangersi addosso coi suoi fedelissimi.



Se vabbè, Sarri paragonato a Gattuso  

Sono sicurissimo che Nino Mattuso avrebbe dato battaglia alla Juve per lo scudetto l’anno scorso, come no.


----------



## Pitermilanista (27 Aprile 2019)

Faccio riferimento al Liverpool, per me pungo di riferimento credibile. Per me, Sarri sarebbe Brendan Rodgers (calcio d'attacco, pressing ultraoffensivo). Dopo, Guardiola come il nostro Klopp. O Klopp stesso, perchè no


----------



## Igniorante (27 Aprile 2019)

Non ci girerò intorno, NON è l'allenatore che può fare al caso nostro, per più di un motivo.
Detto questo, come allenatore mi piace molto per le idee che ha.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (27 Aprile 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Non c’è bisogno di cambiare tutta la squadra, 4 giocatori forti davvero nei ruoli dove ora abbiamo bisogno di più (non sto dicendo di prendere gente al livello di Modric al momento, eh) + un allenatore di alto livello e hai una squadra che può battagliare con la Juve.
> 
> A occhio, 300 milioni di investimenti circa.
> 
> Suso non c’entra nulla con una squadra che vuole tornare competitiva, non ha il livello e gioca decentemente un mese all’anno.



se non c'è bisogno di cambiare tutta la squadra ma solo 4 giocatori, a rigor di logica qualcuno tra suso, chala, kessie e altri deve rimanere, non si scappa


----------



## Garrincha (27 Aprile 2019)

ispanicojon7 ha scritto:


> Vabbe vorra dire che vedo un suso di un mondo parallelo , sicuramente klopp avrebbe qualche pozione magica
> Io sono uno dei primi nel criticare gattuso anche quando si vinceva ,ma dargli la colpa dell'incapacita' di alcuni giocatori non e' obbiettivo .
> 
> 
> ...





A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Concordo su tutto e aggiungo che la susina ha SEMPRE fatto così, ovunque sia stata, un mese, due, decenti (ma comunque non certo da crack), e poi hai un ectoplasma in campo.



Suso non era questo due anni fa e anche l'anno scorso volendo, si prendeva le sue pause ma molto più incisivo quando in stato di grazia, Gattuso incide eccome se lo richiama a fare il terzino bloccato, se gli tira le orecchie quando si dimentica di coprire, se i compagni non si muovono, tagliano o arrivano in ritardo giungendo dalla propria area piccola ma lo vedete Salah in marcatura ad uomo sull'ala avversaria con Klopp che se lo mangia se osa varcare la metà campo?


----------



## Oronzo Cana (27 Aprile 2019)

ispanicojon7 ha scritto:


> Vabbe vorra dire che vedo un suso di un mondo parallelo , sicuramente klopp avrebbe qualche pozione magica
> Io sono uno dei primi nel criticare gattuso anche quando si vinceva ,ma dargli la colpa dell'incapacita' di alcuni giocatori non e' obbiettivo .
> 
> 
> ...



troppo vino chi? sarri? sicuramente sarri avvinazzato capisce di calcio piu di tutti noi del forum messi insieme


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (27 Aprile 2019)

Garrincha ha scritto:


> Suso non era questo due anni fa e anche l'anno scorso volendo, si prendeva le sue pause ma molto più incisivo quando in stato di grazia, Gattuso incide eccome se lo richiama a fare il terzino bloccato, se gli tira le orecchie quando si dimentica di coprire, se i compagni non si muovono, tagliano o arrivano in ritardo giungendo dalla propria area piccola ma lo vedete Salah in marcatura ad uomo sull'ala avversaria con Klopp che se lo mangia se osa varcare la metà campo?



Si ma era in stato di grazia per quanto? 1 mese, due e poi spariva. Non è giocatore da Milan manco quando è in palla figuriamoci uno che lo è due mesi all’anno. Via, via.



Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> se non c'è bisogno di cambiare tutta la squadra ma solo 4 giocatori, a rigor di logica qualcuno tra suso, chala, kessie e altri deve rimanere, non si scappa



Ma io non ho mai detto di cambiare TUTTA la squadra.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (27 Aprile 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Si ma era in stato di grazia per quanto? 1 mese, due e poi spariva. Non è giocatore da Milan manco quando è in palla figuriamoci uno che lo è due mesi all’anno. Via, via.
> 
> 
> 
> Ma io non ho mai detto di cambiare TUTTA la squadra.



appunto ho detto che secondo me visto che non si puo cambiare tutta la squadra ha piu senso tenere suso perche naturalmente fa gli stessi movimenti di insigne, ripetiamo a scanso di equivoci insigne è piu forte di suso ecc ecc


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (27 Aprile 2019)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> appunto ho detto che secondo me visto che non si puo cambiare tutta la squadra ha piu senso tenere suso perche naturalmente fa gli stessi movimenti di insigne, ripetiamo a scanso di equivoci insigne è piu forte di suso ecc ecc



Io invece dico di investire e prenderne uno forte davvero nel suo ruolo.


----------



## Casnop (27 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Franco Ordine sul Corriere dello Sport in edicola oggi, 27 aprile, nel 2015 ad Arcore arrivarono i profili di Mihajlovic e di Sarri. Alla fine Berlusconi scelse il primo. Sinisa portò il Milan in finale di Coppa Italia, ma alla fine venne esonerato prima di giocarla. Sarri andò a Napoli, dove fece benissimo. A distanza di quattro anni, il cerchio Sarri - Milan è rimasto aperto, ed è da chiudere. A Milanello arriverebbe un maestro di calcio in grado di lavorare con i giovani milanisti. E finirebbe col sentirsi in sintonia con Maldini e Leonardo.


Ordine non la racconta tutta. Sarri non venne al Milan per lo stesso motivo per cui a suo tempo non venne Osvaldo Bagnoli, e Zaccheroni non ebbe mai sostegno e consenso, neanche a scudetto conquistato. Berlusconi fece loro l'esame del sangue, e scoprì, con suo disappunto, che era rosso.


----------

